# Viewing files in a directory



## langies (Oct 6, 2006)

Is there any way to view a list of files in a web directory? Basically can I veiw the index of a directory as if there was not a a default or index.html file.

thanks


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

To simply answer your question, yes.

However, some users with something called cPanel which has an "indexing tool." This indexing tool can block viewers from viewing directories if they have no default file (such as index.html). Most website owners only use this option on their images directory, though.


----------



## langies (Oct 6, 2006)

do you or any one else mind going into detail?


----------

